# Question about geese



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We recently aquired geese. I want them to free range, but I'm afraid they will take off. What is best way to go about letting them out then getting them to go back into their pen?


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Ive found that no matter what they want my chickens will do most anything for food.


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Yea she is right we did that but we have ***** here and they didn't attack mine

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Make them stay in for a couple weeks to get used to you and "home"...after that they should be fine...what type of geese?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Toulouse, pilgram, & canada geese crosses. I got up the nerve to let them out. They have not left a 10 foot perimeter from their pen. Go near them and they book it back in.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cool...they should be fine


----------

